# Anyone need a climber around central PA



## itsmyblood (Jan 7, 2011)

Certified Arborist 15 years exp. needs work bad !
Please PM me if anyone out there has work.
Won't turn down any tree their is always a way to get it done.
Almost forget I do have my own insurance and tools.


----------



## Mike Pro Arbor (Feb 5, 2011)

I need a climber in the Altoona area.


----------



## itsmyblood (Feb 12, 2011)

Mike Pro Arbor said:


> I need a climber in the Altoona area.


 
I'm a foreman with Penn Line now in allentown thanks though.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 1, 2011)

i been struggling to find a climber for a while now if 15057 isnt to far for you i got plenty of work to keep you busy year round. call me if intested and i can give you the details 412-720-1434


----------



## itsmyblood (Mar 5, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> i been struggling to find a climber for a while now if 15057 isnt to far for you i got plenty of work to keep you busy year round. call me if intested and i can give you the details 412-720-1434


 
Thanks for the offer but it looks like your on the other side of pittsburgh and that would be a 4 or 5 hour ride from Gettysburg.


----------

